# Check out my latest catfish



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Here's the latest addition to my bottomdweller posse - expensive as hell, but he just stared at me with those big goofy red eyes, so I just had to.....
















Here's some pictures:





































Let me know what you think of the little guy


----------



## One Bad Malafaala (Aug 6, 2003)

Those thing are freaky as hell looking in person. They look like a big ball of pleco. Nice pick up Judazz.


----------



## con man (Mar 7, 2004)

very kool my lfs sells um for 80 dolalrs us 
(6-10in)


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

beautiful


----------



## One Bad Malafaala (Aug 6, 2003)

Check out this green royal. I found the pic on a japanese sight, don't know who took it.


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

You have that in with your Piranha's Judazz? That would be a pricey meal.....


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

nice stripes on that one, only pleco I've killed more than royals have been gold nuggets, good luck with it


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Lahot said:


> nice stripes on that one, only pleco I've killed more than royals have been gold nuggets, good luck with it


 haha!









how did they die, anyway? were they all jumpers or what?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

that guy is sweet
hope he survives


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

haha awesome that one looks great.! very cute and clean looking.. they are probably one of the most amusing plecos to watch as they move around the glass.. My giant vampiric green one is in my bed room and you can here it nawling on the glass at night.. annoying as hell. Hes the size of a small subway sandwhich, so they do get large lol


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

congrats jonas cool lil dude, hope he sticks around for a long time


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Nice looking fish. I just picked one up yesterday and looks exactlly like that.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

nice man,


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

awesome jonas..is he with your reds?


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

I like his color, how much was he?


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Great pickup bro.











> thePACK Posted on Mar 19 2004, 11:23 PM
> awesome jonas..is he with your reds?


I hope not.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Thanks guys...









He was with my reds for one night (pics were taken in the redbelly tank), but the thought that any one of my reds is able to swallow him whole really bothered me.

So I decided to move him to my manueli tank.
I know, it sounds crazy, but my manueli turned out to be very tolerant towards tank mates in the last few months: as long as tank mates are secretive, big and/or active, they have a good chance to survive: in the tank I already had 3 white-tip tetra's, 1 barb-something fish, 2 ghost shrimp, 1 common pleco, 2 spotted and 1 striped raphael cat for 2 months now without any casualties, so I have good hopes for the Clown Plec.

Brian, you're right: the little guy's insanely active indeed, hopping all over the peices sof drift wood as if there's no tomorrow (and munched on some pellets within 2 hours), so I hope it's intimidating enough for the piranha (he's a big puss) to leave him alone.
I really hope he'll reach a monster size: I've seen pics of very large ones (14"), and they look as stunning and coorful as the juvi's


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

A couple more pics, taken in his new home (the 50 gal Manueli tank mentioned above):


----------



## smtNL (Feb 12, 2004)

very nice fish jonas.. (how much did it cost.. in euros)???


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I paid 23 euro's for him....


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Nice pleco!! He hasn't stayed still long enough to catch the attention of your manny yet?


----------

